# What's is SRAM Red?



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Does this mean my new Rival kit will soon be relegated to 105 level?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Nah, if we actually see the red group, it'll be their ultimate- the force group already competes w/ d/a. This is of course if they can pull this off and stop their rear derailleurs from exploding!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Red is Dead?*

According to some accounts, SRAM Red was an April Fool's prank.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1005045&postcount=9


----------



## josephgrimes (May 15, 2007)

red is 100% real. cannondale and specialized have both said they will be spec'ing it on 2008 bikes. AND there is a sram red link on sram's road website. it will be awesome...

joseph grimes


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

josephgrimes said:


> red is 100% real. cannondale and specialized have both said they will be spec'ing it on 2008 bikes. AND there is a sram red link on sram's road website. it will be awesome...
> 
> joseph grimes



I'm not seeing the link that you speak of.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I looked for the link too and couldn't find it. Please post the link here.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Nah, if we actually see the red group, it'll be their ultimate- the force group already competes w/ d/a. This is of course if they can pull this off and stop their rear derailleurs from exploding!


You have some proof of this exploding problem? Aside from yours?

I asked around including a pro team wrench whos team uses SRAM no reports of exploding rear deriallurs.

Im not saying yours didn't explode just that one incident a consistant problem does not make.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Red is most definitely real.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> You have some proof of this exploding problem? Aside from yours?
> 
> I asked around including a pro team wrench whos team uses SRAM no reports of exploding rear deriallurs.
> 
> Im not saying yours didn't explode just that one incident a consistant problem does not make.


There are quite a few Force and Rival rear der that have broken. I have seen and/or read about others including a couple on weightweenies.com.


----------



## josephgrimes (May 15, 2007)

the link is from their road website. in the bottom left corner there's a wierd geometric shape thats red and white. and black. it moves and makes a thud sound when you mouse over it. thats the link to:http://willyoumaketheleap.com/seered/index.html


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

toyota said:


> There are quite a few Force and Rival rear der that have broken. I have seen and/or read about others including a couple on weightweenies.com.



Hmmm I will take that inder advisement. I am guessing this relates to the plastic part of the rear deraillure (which is being revised in the new gruppo). Personally I haven't heard of any one having one explode yet and we have 2 local teams that run that stuff.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it's a bit strange they are going to add this as a 3rd group instead of just upgrading Force-any ideas on the cost (the ceramic bearings sound like they'll make it $$$). Adding a trim adjuster for the large chainring makes us early adopters look a bit like beta-testers-they should offer something like an retro package for other shifters since this is a major complaint.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

October 2007? That is much too long for me to wait.


----------



## knobbietyre (Aug 3, 2006)

SRAM 2008 product specifications including RED!!!!
http://tales.phrasewise.com/NewTechSpecifications_RoadMTB_MY08_RevA.pdf


----------



## djmungbeanz (Jan 13, 2006)

josephgrimes said:


> the link is from their road website. in the bottom left corner there's a wierd geometric shape thats red and white. and black. it moves and makes a thud sound when you mouse over it. thats the link to:http://willyoumaketheleap.com/seered/index.html


Cool marketing on their site!


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

has anyone seen any pictures?


----------



## drigboy (Jan 12, 2007)

*Specs...*

I just glanced at the specs. Cool, but no great leap of technology, methinks. Ceramic bearings, yeah, great, I'll wait.


----------



## Cmac (May 18, 2007)

according to the video on the sram website we are expecting a sub2000g groupset yet when I add up the numbers in the "2008 specs" it comes to over 2200. This is even giving room for weight savings in the cassette.
Any ideas?


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Fivethumbs said:


> Does this mean my new Rival kit will soon be relegated to 105 level?


Reading this entire thread and did not find a clear answer to the OP’sQ…will Rival group be a tier equivalent to 105


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

SRAM says those exploding derailleurs were an early issue with a certain production run. Aside from the couple from weightweenies I've not had any shops complain to me about them (I work for a us distributor in my non-copious spare time). I also run Force on my Time VXR and haven't had any issues to date (my stuff was from some of the first things to be brought into the country last summer). As for Red, our buyer hasn't mentioned anything to us yet.

-Derrek


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

From my understanding, Rival is basically equivalent to the new Ultegra SL. Force is roughly equal to Dura-Ace. Red will be a step above that.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I am building up a new bike right now and sure wish that I could put Red on it. I've got SRAM on my mtb and really like it. I wish it were being released sooner rather than later, but I have a feeling that it may be pushed back even further. I think the laser focus is on SRAM too see if they can address some of the issues that buyers have had with their current groups. I think that they will come through glowing.


----------



## the_brett (May 17, 2006)

Word is that Saunier Duval will be racing the tour with the Red group, so I imagine within the next couple of weeks they'll have some press on it...I just wish it was October already.


----------



## SAIG (Dec 28, 2004)

Any guess on how much this group will cost?
Thanks.


----------



## the_brett (May 17, 2006)

My guess is less than Record, more than Dura-Ace, or about the same as Dura-Ace. SRAM has been going head to head with Shimano the past year, so they'll probably still have that mindset this coming year. Now with FSA entering the drive train war, things are going to get very interesting. I'm excited.


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

I hope they take some time to make it super-blingy! Well actually.... Yes, I hope it is super-blingy, like chromed out with red pinstriping!

Yeah, with FSA coming out with their own group, it should be interesting, especially since it seems that Shimano and Campy have been spending all their research on the electronic groups.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

akatsuki said:


> ...Yeah, with FSA coming out with their own group, it should be interesting, especially since it seems that *Shimano and Campy have been spending all their research on the electronic groups*.


And from the early looks of Shimano EDA...the R&D has very little to do with good looks . Besides...going by wire a huge leap of faith and still very early on for me. I will wait that one out a bit I think...


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

Any spy pics out? Anyone got links to closeup pics of Proto's at the Giro? 

Gracias amigos.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

I heard now that red will be on par, in terms of pricing, with record (bicycle retailer)


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

*Picturesssss*

http://velonews.com/tech/report/articles/12501.0.html


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Fivethumbs said:


> Does this mean my new Rival kit will soon be relegated to 105 level?


Well, some will say the Sram Force is better than the Shimano Dura Ace. So, I don't think your Rival group would be the same as the Shimano 105.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL.......I guess better late than never. There is your answer albeit 7 months later.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Now I'm too old to ride my bike.


----------

